# Home Owner and his new toy!



## Kikori (Aug 4, 2007)

This one is good for a chuckle or two!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTsHI6sBtks


----------



## Ekka (Aug 4, 2007)

Well that goes down as the most boring video I ever seen.


----------



## BC_Logger (Aug 4, 2007)

at least he was wearing goggles to protect his eyes


----------



## hornett22 (Aug 4, 2007)

*i cannot count how many........*

of those goggles i have thrown away.what a fag.


----------



## Vibes (Aug 4, 2007)

He's gonna get busted for stealing those goggles from the clean room at work.


----------



## Dadatwins (Aug 4, 2007)

Knows just enough to be very dangerous. More evidence that Darwin was right.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 5, 2007)

Man I was hoping he would put the SEA-30 in the gas tank, that would have made the video worth watching. :looser:


----------



## JoeCanuck (Aug 15, 2007)

Andyshine77 said:


> Man I was hoping he would put the SEA-30 in the gas tank, that would have made the video worth watching. :looser:



1) For a while there I thought he was going to fuel and oil it up right there on his nice blue carpet.

2) When he first appeared with the goggles, I thought he and "The Edge" were going to go into "Where the Streets Have No Name"

3) You have to wonder how long it will be before he posts videos under "Steve used to have Balls.com"

Joe


----------



## musch (Aug 18, 2007)

Jesus.

At least with those white clothes, he'll be able to see the blood.
:bang: :bang: :bang: :bang: :bang: :bang: :bang: :bang:


----------



## polingspig (Aug 19, 2007)

I wish I could get that time I wasted watching this video back.


----------



## DonnyO (Aug 20, 2007)

*Ha Ha Ha!*

"lovely accessories"

"like a hot knife through butter"

what a :jester:


----------



## SinglerM (Sep 6, 2007)

Andyshine77 said:


> Man I was hoping he would put the SEA-30 in the gas tank, that would have made the video worth watching. :looser:



I thought he was going to pour a little bit of that 30 weight in the gas tank and pour some gas on top of that.....then start shaking the saw to mix it up.

I never saw the part that demonstrated he had any balls.


----------



## Canyon Angler (Sep 6, 2007)

Could










he
















possibly


















talk



















any















slower















?


----------



## Kogafortwo (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm glad he alwyas started his cuts at part throttle, nice and safe like...


----------



## Col2y (Feb 29, 2008)

that ppe is super sweet, im thinking of ordering a set for the whole crew.... im not going to lie i didnt end up watching the whole things i skipped to the end and saw that there was no blood and shut it off


----------



## jerseydevil (Mar 2, 2008)

At least the saw started and ran for him. I had a lot more trouble with my Crapsman A few years ago when I started visiting this site. 
Now I am just wondering what he will do with all of the wood.


----------



## B1ven (Apr 15, 2008)

The destiny of a wood to us is not indifferent


----------



## wireedm (Apr 15, 2008)

It would have been a little better if he had at least used a saw that would go through those limbs AFTER you let off the throttle. lol


----------



## hydro2 (Apr 15, 2008)

I enjoyed it!


----------



## kruege84 (Apr 15, 2008)

Relax guys. He was perfectly safe. After all, that saw has great kickback..... :monkey:

I'm thinking of starting up a new company. I want this guy and James the narcoleptic tree climber. What are my chances of the business being a success??


----------

